
Navigate open files with Cmd-Ctrl-Left/Right in MacVim - MartinMond
http://featurebranch.com/2011/macvim-navigate-open-files-with-cmd-ctrl-leftright/
======
funksta
I've always preferred:

    
    
        map! <C-h> <esc>:bp<CR>
        map <C-h> :bp<CR>
        map! <C-l> <esc>:bn<CR>
        map <C-l> :bn<CR>
    

This lets me keep my fingers on home row. Combined with MiniBufExplorer [1], I
find it provides a more convenient tab system than Vim's built-in tabs.

(edit) It also works in the terminal, which is a big plus for me. I like to
have the same keybindings when editing remotely.

[1] <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=159>

~~~
MartinMond
Yeah that looks awesome too. I just got used to Xcode's way and when I
switched back to Ruby (thankfully) I was missing that feature

